# Approved for medical card. Can I claim back all medical expenses since unemployed?



## Gerald Boss (18 Feb 2011)

I was made redundant in 2010 and I only realised recently that I qualified for a medical card which I have just been approved for.

Since I was made redundant in 2010 I have spent quite a bit on GP visits, A&E charges and monthly medicine costs. Is it possible for me to claim back everything that I spent as I was unemployed at the time and it never crossed my mind that I would qualify for a medical card.




Gerald


----------



## chook (18 Feb 2011)

You can put in a Med1 claim (basically claiming tax back, i.e. 20%) but the Medical Card does not work retrospectively (unfortunately). At least that's what I was told when my partner got ill and (eventually) qualified for SWA and hence a Medical Card. By the time we got the card (SW conveniently lost our application first time round and we had to do the application all over again) all the hospital bills and 3 months medication had been paid by us but the card was not backdated to the time he actually qualified for it.


----------



## ACA (18 Feb 2011)

you are also entitled to claim back any income levy paid in 2010 now that you are in receipt of a medical card....might help get back some of the money spent on medical expenses


----------

